# Einkaufen in Dänemark bei Aldi & Lidl - Preise?!



## kölner85 (26. April 2017)

Liebe Leute,

habe kein vergleichbares Thema gefunden.

Daher:

Brot, Milch, Aufschnitt, Obst, Gemüse,.etc aus Deutschland mitbringen oder vor Ort in Dänemark einkaufen? #c

Hat jemand Infos bzw weiß wie es sich in 2017 preislich verhält?
Lohnt es sich alles aus Deutschland mitzubringen??

Danke und PETRI an alle!


----------



## Stulle (26. April 2017)

*AW: Einkaufen in Dänemark bei Aldi & Lidl - Preise?!*

Normale Artikel sind geringfügig teurer. Zu beachten ist das ein brugsen mit einem Dorf Edeka zu vergleichen ist und das Getränke insbesondere die mit Zucker erheblich teurer sind.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Torskfisk (26. April 2017)

*AW: Einkaufen in Dänemark bei Aldi & Lidl - Preise?!*

Moin Moin,
wir nehmen seit ca. 3 Jahren wieder fast alles mit, insbesondere Getränke. Nur auf die Frühstücksbrötchen bzw. dänisches Brot wollen wir nicht verzichten. Aber ansonsten sind Lidl und co, schon die richtigen Anlaufstellen, brugsen, super best etc. sind da schon eher Apotheken.


----------



## Jens_74 (26. April 2017)

*AW: Einkaufen in Dänemark bei Aldi & Lidl - Preise?!*

Grundsätzlich ist fast alles dort teurer an Lebensmitteln.
 Teilweise sogar erheblich.
 Also soviel wie möglich mitnehmen (wobei wir das nicht machen, da bräuchte ich nen Anhänger).
 Man muss darauf achten die dänischen Produkte zu kaufen, die sind preiswerter, denn es werden auch sämtliche deutsche Produkte angeboten die dann aber entsprechend teurer sind. Fleisch ist dort sehr teuer. Grillutensilien ebenfalls (wir haben fast jeden Tag gegrillt). Selbst die Holzkohle ist teuer.
 Kartoffeln brauchste keine mitnehmen, die gibs dort an jeder Strassenecke auf Vertrauensbasis für kleines Geld. Einige andere Dinge (Beeren, Kirschen, Gemüse) je nach Region ebenfalls.  
 Trotzdem ein sehr schönes ruhiges Land ! Wir fahren auch wieder hin.


----------



## Stulle (26. April 2017)

*AW: Einkaufen in Dänemark bei Aldi & Lidl - Preise?!*

Je nach anfahrtsweg darf man auch die Transportkosten nicht vergessen. Auch den Qualitätsstandard sollte man beachten dann relativieren sich viele Preise. Aber 3€ für ne Flasche Cola ist auch mir zu viel . Ich nehm nur Brot und Getränke immer von zuhause mit, die einheimischen sollen mich ja nicht nur als Belastung empfinden. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DUSpinner (26. April 2017)

*AW: Einkaufen in Dänemark bei Aldi & Lidl - Preise?!*

Nix für ungut. Aber Leben und Leben lassen. 

Was würdest Du sagen, wenn Ausländer Deine Gewässer als Gast beangeln würden (evtl. den Fang einfrieren und mitnehmen würden) und sie alles aus ihrem Heimatland mitbringen und nichts für unsere Volkswirtschaft leisten würden?

Von daher würde ich das Meiste vor Ort kaufen und nur die Sachen mitbringen, die dort wesentlich (mehr als 50 %) teurer als hier sind. Man muss auch gönnen können und sich für die Landschaft, das Volk und die tollen Angelmöglichkeiten irgendwie erkenntlich zeigen. Nur so klappt es, dass wir in Zukunft dort gerne als Gast willkommen sind.


----------



## Tuempelteddy (26. April 2017)

*AW: Einkaufen in Dänemark bei Aldi & Lidl - Preise?!*

Hier mal paar Preise von Aldi zum Vergleich:
https://www.aldi.dk/aldi_nye_varer_i_sortimentet_14.html


----------



## Chrisi04 (26. April 2017)

*AW: Einkaufen in Dänemark bei Aldi & Lidl - Preise?!*

Auch ich kaufe seit Jahren alles direkt vor Ort. Ich nutze deren Gewässer und deren Infrastruktur entsprechend gehört es für mich zum guten Ton.


----------



## Maifliege (26. April 2017)

*AW: Einkaufen in Dänemark bei Aldi & Lidl - Preise?!*

@ Chrisi04: Danke!


----------



## SFVNOR (26. April 2017)

*AW: Einkaufen in Dänemark bei Aldi & Lidl - Preise?!*

Moin Moin,

Ich nehme seit zig Jahren nur das Nötigste mit wie z.B. Gewürze, Mehl, Zucker, Kaffee und ein paar wenige Konserven als Notration mit nach Langeland. 
Brot, Butter, etc.pp kaufe ich vor Ort und Gemüse, Kartoffeln, Marmelade gerne an den kleinen Ständen an der Straße. Ich bin bis jetzt noch nie entäuscht worden. 
Ich würde auch nie auf die Jolly Brause und das Bier Albani Classic verzichten wollen wenn ich in DK bin  
Im Juni und September geht es jeweils wieder nach Langeland (Spodsbjerg)
Übrigens, wenn ich Urlaub mache schaue ich nicht auf jeden Euro/ Krone.

Gruß,

Stefan


----------



## kölner85 (26. April 2017)

*AW: Einkaufen in Dänemark bei Aldi & Lidl - Preise?!*

Vielen Dank Leute!
Auf jeden Fall kaufe ich auch immer vor Ort.Es ging mir nur mal allgemein darum wie es sich mit den Preisen verhält. 
@TuempelTeddy - Der Link mit dem Aldi war super, DANKE!!!


----------



## Double2004 (26. April 2017)

*AW: Einkaufen in Dänemark bei Aldi & Lidl - Preise?!*



Jens_74 schrieb:


> Fleisch ist dort sehr teuer.




Kann ich nicht bestätigen! MMn gibt es dort in den Supermärkten an den Frischetheken absolut hochwertiges Fleisch zu günstigen Preisen. So zahlt man für beste Rindersteaks meist ca. 15-20€/kg, während man für Gleichwertiges in D schnell bei 22-25€/kg liegt. Gute, frische Schweinesteak haben mit meist etwa 6-8€/kg ein ähnliches Preisniveau wie in D. 

Aber wie viele Vorredner schon sagten: Das Konsumieren dänischer Produkte sollte Teil des Urlaubs sein! Und ein Gang durch die Brugsens, Kvicklys und SuperBests ist immer wieder ein Erlebnis für die Sinne.

Double2004


----------



## Honeyball (26. April 2017)

*AW: Einkaufen in Dänemark bei Aldi & Lidl - Preise?!*

Ist in Dänemark nicht anders als in vielen anderen Ländern auch. Wenn man sich etwas anpasst, lebt man günstiger (und oft sogar gesünder).
Discount ist billiger als Supermarkt,
in größeren Städten kommt man deutlich besser weg als in den Touristenorten an der Küste.
Der zwingende Bedarf, vieles von zuhause mitzunehmen, hat sich mir noch nie erschlossen, selbst in Norwegen nicht, wo es nochmal einen Tacken teurer ist. :m


----------



## heinzi (26. April 2017)

*AW: Einkaufen in Dänemark bei Aldi & Lidl - Preise?!*

Also meiner Erfahrung nach tun sich die Preise DK vs D nicht viel. Ich nehme auch nur etwas für den Anreisetag mit, danach nur noch im Brugsen oder ähnliches. Also zum Aldi oder Lidl werde ich in DK wahrscheinlich nicht gehen, dafür sind die anderen Läden einfach zu gut.


----------



## Maifliege (27. April 2017)

*AW: Einkaufen in Dänemark bei Aldi & Lidl - Preise?!*

Bin ja gerade hier oben. Schraubenfeder vorne rechts an meiner B-Klasse gebrochen. Bei Durchsicht hat der Schrauber hier festgestellt das beide Federn gebrochen sind, also beide neu. Kosten? Knapp 2.500Kr, also rund 330€. Stundenlohn der Werkstatt 59€. Ob das in D so günstig zu haben gewesen wäre?


----------



## pennfanatic (27. April 2017)

*AW: Einkaufen in Dänemark bei Aldi & Lidl - Preise?!*

Kriegst du hier für den preis nicht....


----------



## benzy (27. April 2017)

*AW: Einkaufen in Dänemark bei Aldi & Lidl - Preise?!*

Hallo,

wenn ich mir hier so einige Kommentare durchlese finde ich auch endlich die Antwort auf eine Frage die wir uns schon jedesmal gestellt haben wenn wir nach DK in den Urlaub gefahren sind! Was haben bloß unsere deutschen Landsleute alles in ihren Anhängern  mit denen sie mit 90km/h die A7 blockieren?
Das müssen doch echte Lebensmitteltransporter sein-vollgestopft mit Brot,Milch Butter usw.
Wir nehmen nur das nötigste für den ersten Abend mit. Alles andere kaufen wir dort-in Sachen frische und Qualität können sich deutsche Einzelhändler dort auf jeden Fall eine Scheibe abschneiden. Aus dem Grund sind wir gerne bereit einen geringfügig höheren Preis dafür zu zahlen. Und außerdem haben wir ja schließlich Urlaub und in dem möchte ich nicht durch die Gegend hetzen und schauen wo ich 0,10€ sparen könnte!


----------



## Vanner (27. April 2017)

*AW: Einkaufen in Dänemark bei Aldi & Lidl - Preise?!*



> wenn ich mir hier so einige Kommentare durchlese finde ich auch endlich die Antwort auf eine Frage die wir uns schon jedesmal gestellt haben wenn wir nach DK in den Urlaub gefahren sind! Was haben bloß unsere deutschen Landsleute alles in ihren Anhängern mit denen sie mit 90km/h die A7 blockieren?



Liegt vielleicht daran,, dass man, vor dem 1.7.2016, mit einem Gespann nur mit 80km/h fahren durfte.


----------



## Jens_74 (27. April 2017)

*AW: Einkaufen in Dänemark bei Aldi & Lidl - Preise?!*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht bestätigen! MMn gibt es dort in den Supermärkten an den Frischetheken absolut hochwertiges Fleisch zu günstigen Preisen. So zahlt man für beste Rindersteaks meist ca. 15-20€/kg, während man für Gleichwertiges in D schnell bei 22-25€/kg liegt. Gute, frische Schweinesteak haben mit meist etwa 6-8€/kg ein ähnliches Preisniveau wie in D.
> 
> Aber wie viele Vorredner schon sagten: Das Konsumieren dänischer Produkte sollte Teil des Urlaubs sein! Und ein Gang durch die Brugsens, Kvicklys und SuperBests ist immer wieder ein Erlebnis für die Sinne.
> 
> Double2004



Also eins vorweg, wir nehmen auch max. Essen für den ersten Abend mit und ich meinen Wein für Abends. Den gabs dort tatsächlich auch... aber das war gleich der doppelte Preis als hier.

 Wir lieben auch die einheimischen Produkte und im Urlaub schaue ich auch nicht so aufs Geld. Man muss sich eben umschauen wo man einkaufen geht. Dauert manchmal ein wenig bis man den richtigen Laden für sich gefunden hat.
 Kommt anscheinend auch immer auf die Region an.

 Warum das Grillfleisch bei uns so teuer war letztes Jahr weiß ich nicht, aber es war auf jeden Fall erheblich teurer und das in allen Geschäften. Genauso wie Grillkohle, Anzünder etc.
 Vielleicht ist man günstiger dran an der Theke und legt es dann selber ein. Kann gut sein, da habe ich blöderweise nicht drauf geachtet.


----------



## Emsfischer_67 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Einkaufen in Dänemark bei Aldi & Lidl - Preise?!*

Liegt natürlich auch an der Infrastruktur. Bei Superbrugsen im 500 Seelen Dorf ist es nunmal teurer...
Wir fahren hauptsächlich nach Ebeltoft zum angeln und nehmen uns nur was für den ersten Abend mit. Ich meine das es nicht umbedingt teurer als bei uns ist, liegt natürlich daran was man haben will.

Es kommt natürlich darauf an wo ich einkaufen gehe... und da wir Angler ja vor Ort den Tourismus fördern wollen, sollten wir auch vor Ort unsere Lebensmittel kaufen und nicht alles mit hoch schleppen.


----------



## Nelson Muntz (28. April 2017)

*AW: Einkaufen in Dänemark bei Aldi & Lidl - Preise?!*

Wir waren vor 2 Jahren in Dänemark und fast jeden Tag im lokalen Dagli Brugsen. Am Ende des Urlaubs hatte man schon fast das Gefühl, man kennt sich. Faszinierend allerdings fanden wir, das die Abends nicht mal die Palette mit Blumenerde reingeräumt haben. Das hat dann an der positiv gefühlten Lebenseinstellung der Dänen nochmal so ein Momentum an Friedfertigkeit und Ehrlichkeit vermittelt.


----------



## Pinn (28. April 2017)

*AW: Einkaufen in Dänemark bei Aldi & Lidl - Preise?!*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Der zwingende Bedarf, vieles von zuhause mitzunehmen, hat sich mir noch nie erschlossen, selbst in Norwegen nicht, wo es nochmal einen Tacken teurer ist. :m


Bin mehrmals im Jahr mit Angelfreunden in DK. Bei der Vorbesprechung der Touren habe ich manchmal das Gefühl, irgendetwas im Gehirn meiner Kumpels bei der Planung der Tour setzt aus und "Geiz ist Geil" wird zum Prinzip.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Fuldaangler (28. April 2017)

*AW: Einkaufen in Dänemark bei Aldi & Lidl - Preise?!*

Hat nur indirekt was mit Einkaufen in Dänemark zu tun. Aber wie sind die Benzinpreise dort. Wenn ich z.B. durchfahre um nach Norwegen zu kommen. Wo ists am teuersten. BRD, DK oder Norwegen??


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (28. April 2017)

*AW: Einkaufen in Dänemark bei Aldi & Lidl - Preise?!*



Fuldaangler schrieb:


> Hat nur indirekt was mit Einkaufen in Dänemark zu tun. Aber wie sind die Benzinpreise dort. Wenn ich z.B. durchfahre um nach Norwegen zu kommen. Wo ists am teuersten. BRD, DK oder Norwegen??



DK und Norge sind deutlich teurer als Deutschland, ich meine so ca. 15-20 Cent teurer.

Zum Thema Einkaufen: Im WoMo habe ich immer eine Art Notverpflegung und für die ersten 2-3 Tage was zu essen mit, danach kaufe ich vor Ort ein, je nachdem wohin mich meine Lust und Laune hintreibt 

In Dänemark und vielen Reiseländern sind die Preise zwar teurer, aber für mich gehört es zum Urlaub dazu, besonders auf Wochenmärkte zieht es mich immer wieder.

Und speziell in Dänemark gehört das Brot, Rullepølse, der kleine blaue Eimer Erdbeermarmelade und salzige Butter einfach dazu. Ohne ist es kein Dänemark-Urlaub - deutsches Essen habe ich das ganze Jahr


----------



## NuNuc (28. April 2017)

*AW: Einkaufen in Dänemark bei Aldi & Lidl - Preise?!*

Moin,
Wir kaufen wie viele andere hier im Forum auch immer für 1-2 Tage ein und nehmen paar Kleinigkeiten mit.Gewürze kommen auch von zu Hause mit, da haben wir extra ne kleine Reisebox, wo immer alles gesammelt wird.

Ansonsten gehen wir auch immer lokal einkaufen, die Dänen sind bisher immer super nett gewesen und das Fleisch war selten viel teurer, selbst im örtlichen Schlachter, meistens sehr klein aber super Fleisch waren die Preise nicht deutlich über unseren in Deutschland. Natürlich kann sich nicht jeder die teuren Sachen leisten und musste eventuell auch für den Urlaub sparen aber alles von zu Hause mitbringen finde ich persönlich nicht so spitze. Bei uns im Ort sind auch ab und an mal Dänen, Schweden oder andere Touristen, diese kaufen immer sehr gerne lokal um die Ecke sein. 

So bin ein wenig abgeschweift vom eigentlichen Thema, also wir haben die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man nicht sagen kann "alles" ist deutlich teurer in DK. Manche Dinge sind billiger andere nicht.

Dennoch einen schönen Urlaub Dir


----------



## Double2004 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Einkaufen in Dänemark bei Aldi & Lidl - Preise?!*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> DK und Norge sind deutlich teurer als Deutschland, ich meine so ca. 15-20 Cent teurer.




Ist so nicht ganz richtig. Im Gegensatz zu D springen jedoch in DK die Kraftstoffpreise im Tagesverlauf sehr stark! Während es in D tendenziell von morgens bis zum frühen Abend stets günstiger wird, kann es in DK häufiger in großen Sprüngen (bis 0,2€/Liter!!!) in beide Richtungen gehen. Wenn man einen guten Kurs erwischt, ist das Preisniveau ähnlich wie in D.


Double2004


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (28. April 2017)

*AW: Einkaufen in Dänemark bei Aldi & Lidl - Preise?!*

Okay danke für die Info, hatte das noch in der Größenordnung von meiner letzten DK-Tour im Kopf, weil wir auch überlegt hatten, in Flensburg oder Tønder zu tanken, da war Tønder ca. 20 Cent teurer gewesen.

Gut zu wissen, danke ! #6


----------



## Maifliege (28. April 2017)

*AW: Einkaufen in Dänemark bei Aldi & Lidl - Preise?!*

Hab gerade in DK getankt. Liter Super 95 Bleifrei: 1,35€


----------



## mirko.nbg (28. April 2017)

*AW: Einkaufen in Dänemark bei Aldi & Lidl - Preise?!*

Bei einem Brugsen mit Metzgerei unbedingt mal die warme Leverposteri mitnehmen!
Das gibt es bei uns nicht so und ist super lecker und recht günstig!


----------



## knutwuchtig (28. April 2017)

*AW: Einkaufen in Dänemark bei Aldi & Lidl - Preise?!*



DUSpinner schrieb:


> Nix für ungut. Aber Leben und Leben lassen.
> 
> Was würdest Du sagen, wenn Ausländer Deine Gewässer als Gast beangeln würden (evtl. den Fang einfrieren und mitnehmen würden) und sie alles aus ihrem Heimatland mitbringen und nichts für unsere Volkswirtschaft leisten würden?
> 
> Von daher würde ich das Meiste vor Ort kaufen und nur die Sachen mitbringen, die dort wesentlich (mehr als 50 %) teurer als hier sind. Man muss auch gönnen können und sich für die Landschaft, das Volk und die tollen Angelmöglichkeiten irgendwie erkenntlich zeigen. Nur so klappt es, dass wir in Zukunft dort gerne als Gast willkommen sind.




kommt immer darauf an wo man gerade ist. ! also auf einem kleinen dorf, wo genau nach bedarf gearbeitet wird, wie z.b. sonntagsbrötchen , ist es für die anwohner eher ein ärgernis, wenn die touristen alles leer und abräumen. von daher mitdenken und vorausschauend handeln


----------



## DUSpinner (29. April 2017)

*AW: Einkaufen in Dänemark bei Aldi & Lidl - Preise?!*



knutwuchtig schrieb:


> kommt immer darauf an wo man gerade ist. ! also auf einem kleinen dorf, wo genau nach bedarf gearbeitet wird, wie z.b. sonntagsbrötchen , ist es für die anwohner eher ein ärgernis, wenn die touristen alles leer und abräumen. von daher mitdenken und vorausschauend handeln



Wenn ich angeln gehe, habe ich sonntagsmorgens noch nie frische brötchen gekauft, weder hier noch in DK


----------



## Taxidermist (29. April 2017)

*AW: Einkaufen in Dänemark bei Aldi & Lidl - Preise?!*

Also ich fahre nicht in Urlaub um die Volkswirtschaft anderer Länder zu beglücken und finde daher nichts dabei mir günstige Lebensmittel mit zu bringen!
Dies machen die Menschen welche Deutschland als Transitland nutzen schließlich auch, wenn ich da z.b. die häufig auf Rastplätzen anzutreffenden Holländischen (und auch Dänischen!) Camper sehe, die sich dort mit Mitgebrachtem verköstigen.
Die Mitnahme von Lebensmitteln ist ohnehin begrenzt, so das man wenn man sich länger als wenige Tage irgendwo aufhält, sowieso dort Einkaufen muss.
Ansonsten lässt man auch anderwärtig genug Geld in den Urlaubsländern, für Unterkunft, Eintrittsgelder,Angelkarten, Maut u.s.w.!
Ebenso bin ich auch absolut für eine Mautpflicht hierzulande, besonders für Ösis!
Vielleicht liegt meine Einstellung auch daran, dass ich nicht so gestopft bin wie die meisten Schreiber hier im Thread?

Jürgen


----------



## wattläufer (29. April 2017)

*AW: Einkaufen in Dänemark bei Aldi & Lidl - Preise?!*

Also was Taxidermist schreibt, kann ich auch nur unterstützen. Ich fahre dorthin, um Urlaub zu machen. Da ich Rentner bin stehen mir auch bloß begrenzte Mittel zur Verfügung mit denen ich auskommen muß. Ich fahre jedes Jahr mit 5 Kollegen zum Angeln nach Hvide Sande, alles Rentner. Für eine Woche Angelspaß kommen wir dann auf ca.500€ pro Person mit Unterkunft, Verflegung und allen Nebenkosten. Und das mal für eine Person und einen Extraurlaub, der Rest der Familie bleibt ja zu Hause. Da schaut man schon, wo man den einen oder anderen Euro sparen kann.

Wattläufer#h


----------



## anschmu (30. April 2017)

*AW: Einkaufen in Dänemark bei Aldi & Lidl - Preise?!*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Also ich fahre nicht in Urlaub um die Volkswirtschaft anderer Länder zu beglücken und finde daher nichts dabei mir günstige Lebensmittel mit zu bringen!
> Dies machen die Menschen welche Deutschland als Transitland nutzen schließlich auch, wenn ich da z.b. die häufig auf Rastplätzen anzutreffenden Holländischen (und auch Dänischen!) Camper sehe, die sich dort mit Mitgebrachtem verköstigen.
> Die Mitnahme von Lebensmitteln ist ohnehin begrenzt, so das man wenn man sich länger als wenige Tage irgendwo aufhält, sowieso dort Einkaufen muss.
> Ansonsten lässt man auch anderwärtig genug Geld in den Urlaubsländern, für Unterkunft, Eintrittsgelder,Angelkarten, Maut u.s.w.!
> ...



Stimme dir voll und ganz zu , nur mit der Maut das solltest du noch mal überdenken . Wir wollen doch die Strassen , die mit unseren Stuern schon mal bezahlt sind wohl nicht noch mal bezahlen , nur weil unsere Politik die ganze Welt subventioniert und den steuerzahlenden deutschen Autofahrer für so blöde hält ,das er die noch mal bezahlt und sich irgendwelche raffgierige Politiker in den Vorständen der dann gegründeten Mautfirmen die Taschen vollmachen !


----------



## wattläufer (30. April 2017)

*AW: Einkaufen in Dänemark bei Aldi & Lidl - Preise?!*



anschmu schrieb:


> Stimme dir voll und ganz zu , nur mit der Maut das solltest du noch mal überdenken . Wir wollen doch die Strassen , die mit unseren Stuern schon mal bezahlt sind wohl nicht noch mal bezahlen , nur weil unsere Politik die ganze Welt subventioniert und den steuerzahlenden deutschen Autofahrer für so blöde hält ,das er die noch mal bezahlt und sich irgendwelche raffgierige Politiker in den Vorständen der dann gegründeten Mautfirmen die Taschen vollmachen !



Dem gibt es nichts hinzuzufügen!#6#6#6#6

Wattläufer


----------

